# Things Heard in a "Halloween" House...



## VGhoulson

I'll start....

"Where the hell are the webcaster sticks?" 

"Nope, that's too many skulls." 

"My damn zombie's arm keeps falling off!" 

*All have actually been spoken aloud in my home in the past 48 hours....


----------



## TJN66

"That witch looks like a linebacker...cut her arms smaller. " 

Can you just imagine what the neighbors think lol???


----------



## krnlmustrd

Most common at mine: Do we have any more extension cords?


----------



## kuroneko

In my house:
There are rats in the bathroom, can you wash them?
Honey, stop playing with my skulls.
Not now, I'm working on my tombstones.
How many cans of paint do you need? (As I bring even more into the house)
Should I put this in your Halloween room?
What are you even going to do with this?!

I have so many more I can't think of now.


----------



## diggerc

I think dat one be real!
I can tell there is a hottie under there.
Where do you keep it all when you're done.
How long does this take you to do?
Harry fell over again.


----------



## Pumpkinhead625

"I need to mix up some more monster mud"
"I can't remember where I left the eyes"
"Maybe I can just hot-glue that finger back on"
"You need more blood on that shirt"


----------



## Oak Lane Cemetery

I need to run to Lowe's
I need to run to Lowe's
I need to run to Lowe's
I need to run to Michael's


----------



## kuroneko

Nightfisher said:


> I need to run to Lowe's
> I need to run to Lowe's
> I need to run to Lowe's


Yea, it's always "I have to remember to pick _____ up at work tomorrow." I try not to go on my day off or my vacation, but some how I end up going anyway.


----------



## VGhoulson

Bumpity bump bump


----------



## kakugori

With more and more frequency: "I'm not paying that much for something I can build myself."


Promptly followed by various 4-letter words I've been instructed not to use on these forums as I attempt to DIY.


See also: 
"can you fix this?"
"is this even fixable?"
and the dreaded "how about..." because if that one isn't followed by a food suggestion, it's usually a complication.


----------



## Defenestrator

"There is nowhere to sit...every chair has a skeleton sitting in it"
"Which bin did you say they are they in again?"
"Honey, do you know what happened to his other hand?"
"Don't you think the toe-pincher would make a nifty coffee table?"
"You're kidding me....they just threw it out by the side of the road!?!"

All were actually heard in this house in the last few days, and in any other forum several of those utterances would probably be cause for alarm. Here, I'm pretty sure it's interpreted as 'October'.


----------



## WitchyKitty

"Grim is looking at me again..."
"Stop it, Grim, you're freaking me out!"
"Now Grim is looking in the window...I think he wants to come inside."
"Yeah, I know, Grim, it's raining and you'd rather be in the house. I'm sorry, at least you have some cover under the tree...and it's supposed to be sunny tomorrow!"

(We have a Grim reaper prop in our front yard. He used to hang from the house, but wind kept blowing him up onto the roof, so I built a stake for him to stand on the ground. Now, he can turn and move as he pleases...and he does often. Sometimes it's from the wind...others, we swear he moves and looks at us when we talk to him...with no wind at all.........he's my buddy, but he really creeps me out sometimes, lol!)
(Yes, I talk to him...is that strange? )


----------



## kakugori

Haha, WitchyKitty, we too have a grim reaper we refer to as Grim. One of the very first props we bought. In the storage building, he is faced where he can look out the window all year. There have also been a few times where he had to visit the shop for "hip surgery". I like all my reapers, but he gets special treatment (mostly because if you don't pick him up just right he'll fall to pieces).


----------



## kuroneko

Honey what's this?
Honey what's this?
What is that?
*screams of terror* Why the (beep) is that there?
Are you going to move that?
I won't step on (insert name of project).
I put a bag over her so you don't get freaked out. (husband is scared of zombies)
Holy (beep) that looks awesome honey.


----------



## Cynamin

"No, that bin is full of body parts."
"Is that skeleton wearing a Snuggie?"


----------



## hauntedgraveyard

"I think we have enough severed heads" 
"We could use a few more severed limbs"
"Can I get the executioner out of the laundry room?" That happened tonight when my son was doing his laundry LOL
"The guillotine is always falling apart"
" the zombie in the living room scared the crap out if me!"


----------



## diggerc

Her- where are you going?
Me- I'm putting the ghost away.


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld

"How much is it to go through your haunted house?"
"$15.00 , $13 for those 9 and under. "
"Here's the $43."
"And here are your sticker-tickets, just stick them on your clothing, the tour will begin in a moment."
The small steel ticket window snaps powerfully shut... time passes... the next thing they hear is a voice coming at them from the hidden speaking tube:"Go Away! We're CLOSED!"
Then all the lights outside go out!
They are left standing there in the dark.
I will not be denied my FUN !!
They probably needed a little angst to start their tour with.
It's The Ravens Grin Inn


----------



## Terror Tom

"Help me drag this body around to the front of the house"
"I don't think we have enough bats and spiders"
"Where did the fishing line and zip ties go?"
"Be careful with the coffin, it's old!"


----------



## CemeteryGirl

these are so hilarious....LOVED that video!

"No, i need more blood splashed on. it's not bloody enough yet."
"Where should i put the skull?"
"I need more tombstones for the front yard!"
"God when will i get a body to hang?"
"Where did all my fingers go?"
"Somebody stole my freakin' arm!"
"I want a coffin in the front yard..."
"Wash your hands with the brain in the bathroom"

*Walking through a haunted house at Busch Gardens*
Boyfriend: honey, keep walking. please keep walking.
Me: but i wanna look at the coffins!
Me:...are any of these for sale?


----------



## WitchyKitty

Things heard this past week in my house:

"I think this broomstick will be a good fit for me..."
"Should I stain my new broomstick, or just leave it natural?"
"Honey, I've got my broomstick hanging from the ceiling of the garage so I can stain and polyurethane it...don't hit it when you come home, it's in your parking spot!"
"There is a small, fuzzy, black goblin staring at me..."
"I need to go to Menards again...large storage bins are on sale and I need, at least, four more for the twelve bags of Halloween stuff we just bought last week!"
"I just ordered some Mugwort off of Ebay..."


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld

"Things Heard In A Haunted House" (Mine) "JIM!" from the back of the wine cellar as I was alone, about to take the first step up the stairs. The lights were "On", big and bright.
Three of us heard a beautiful female singing voice at 2AM in the wine cellar. The voice only had a duration of maybe 7 seconds. It sounded like a trained opera singer to me.
The door knob on the door between our living space and the rest of the haunted haunted was making those clicky-sounds.. because it kept turning back & forth. Nobody was there, nor could be found in the house. It happened three times one Winter. The last time it happened we were sitting on the couch. (And the short-legged Corgi can't even begin to reach that door knob!)


----------



## S_Toast

"Where are we going to store a hearse?"
"Get the body off the table"


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld

The haunt patrons were coming towards my two employees. Jeremy told the new guy who was wearing a dress "Quick , get in the closet!"
Then when the customers were all standing in front of the closet door, Jeremy said:"OK, you can come out of the Closet Now!"...as he did,, wearing his dress.
We don't think the new guy (Who showed up here wearing the dress) figured it out.. but everyone was laughing!


----------



## LurkerNDdark

"I think we need more rats."

"Huh, there's that eyeball again."


----------



## DeadED

Hey, we still have the straight jacket right?


----------



## deadhouseplant

"Can you see the TV okay with the Guillotine there?" I said to my boyfriend last night before we watched a movie...


----------

